# Bentyl vs Donnatal



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Donnatal was making me very sleepy and kind of out of it. So dr wants to try Bentyl to see if that's any different. He isn't ready to try me on antidepresants yet.







But that's OK, will try his way for awhile. Has anyone had experience with these two that can give me their comparisons?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there again, what are these meant to do?


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi rmbrowns,Havent taken Donnatal, but have been taking Bentyl for years. It works ok, for the most part, sometimes a drowsy or headachey feeling,but usually mild insomnia. I also take Levsin for when the D cramps get bad,but have to space the Bentyl and Levsin several hours apart or will get a bad headache.The Levsin is like an insurance policy, in case the Bentyl isnt doing its job. Yesterday my dr. put me on Zoloft for depression/anxiety. Last night was rough,talk about insomnia and aggravating my restless legs !!!


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Vicky,My systems are cramping with urgency. Usually when I'm in public and have mild anxiety. Normally I lean toward C but not bad. These drugs are meant to relax the intensines or as my doctor says "Tell your stomach to shut up". LOLMisha


----------



## Merriah14 (May 1, 2003)

rmbrowns-I have never tried Donnatal, but have tried Bentyl, I had to go off of it because of insomnia, but it could have been an interaction with my anti-depressant (Zoloft), which I have been on for 8 years (I am only 22).Zoloft has helped with anxiety and depression, but I don't feel that it has helped my IBS at all.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Donnatal is a very old medicine. (I'm IBS-C although I think it is meant to help D's more.) I was put on Donnatal to relax the intestines and had a heck of a time getting used to it. It made me either sleepy or like I was on a cheap drunk. I would split the pill up and only take a 1/4 at a time usually 4 times a day 30-60 minutes before a meal. Over time, 3-4 months, I found I could increase the dosage and now, if I need to, can take up to 4 a day. I rarely need that much since I'm fine in the mornings but before a large meal, usually at noon I take a full one. Then again at night, before bed I take one. I warn you though.....it not only relaxes the intestines it relaxes the bladder and you may find yourself getting up more in the middle of the night to make a quick bathroom call because of it. The doc decided to try me on Librax which essentially does the same thing but with Librium in it. For some reason I got the shakes on it. I don't think it was the Librium but the other component and went back to Donnatal with no problems. Sooo, if you try it, give it time, start with tiny doses and you may find it helps. I have gone so far as to use it when I had pains even though I knew I wasn't going to be eating within an hr. and it worked well. Good luck...........


----------

